# Hestiasula sp.



## chun (Apr 27, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my new arrivals. Incredibly hard to get a good shot of them, as they wont bloody stop moving (and they're pretty small), but never the less, i've been fantasizing about this species when i was 15, so i'm over the moon that i've got some now.

*Hestiasula sp.* (the REAL boxer mantid)


----------



## Isis (Apr 27, 2008)

Very similar to my Ephestiasula sp  

Boxers are my favourites as they exhibit behaviours seen nowhere else in mantids  

Wish you luck in breeding those!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2008)

ditto, they are nice!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a compact little ball o' mantis! They remind me of the battle droids in the more recent Star Wars movies.


----------



## Trademark (Apr 28, 2008)

Peter said:


> That's a compact little ball o' mantis! They remind me of the battle droids in the more recent Star Wars movies.


Hahaha! I thought the same thing!

It's seriously like this awesome insect ball made of win and ferociousness. I particularly like the last picture, with just its face in focus.


----------



## Mantodeenforum (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

here two pics of my Hestiasula brunneriana:











MfG Nico


----------



## tier (Apr 28, 2008)

Mantodeenforum said:


> Hey guys,here two pics of my Hestiasula brunneriana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a "give me five" or only a "give me three (dots)" ???  

 

regards


----------



## chun (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice Nico, thanks for sharing the photos!

(I had a browse through the Mantodeenforum, it's very nice...wish my german was better though)


----------



## Empiu (Apr 28, 2008)

Mantodeenforum said:


> Hey guys,here two pics of my Hestiasula brunneriana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow these two photos ale rally great!!


----------



## spawn (Apr 29, 2008)

Those pictures are definite candidates for the 2009 calendar contest!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 29, 2008)

!!! I think I'm in love. :wub: 

Any of you guys wouldn't have ooths available would you?


----------



## Ian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beatuiful photos Chun! Mine arrived to, and they really are beautiful little things.

If you happen to run out of sexes, then let me know. Can't wait to see these as adults


----------



## Kruszakus (May 1, 2008)

Soon they will be mine as well! Hahaha! &lt;demonical laughter&gt;


----------



## chun (May 26, 2008)

some new photos

Subadult female...not long now


----------



## Kruszakus (May 26, 2008)

chun said:


> some new photosSubadult female...not long now


This mantis is just sick!


----------



## Isis (May 26, 2008)

Pity the Ceratomantis are not with us anymore, it would be a brilliant photo if one could put Hestiasula and Ceratomantis opposite to each other... it would be like a positive-negative or a angel-devil view  

These two species look very alike with the horn on the top of their heads and the abdomen straighten up like that!


----------



## chun (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 21, 2008)

Love this species! How big does it grow? How big is it when it hatches? Talk about big claws! :lol:


----------

